# First time owner! Exciting!



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

I picked out one of the uglier ones because I was worried nobody else would take him home. haha. I love him a lot! I think he already looks better now that he's in a real aquarium. Those little, poopy cups are just so depressing!




























I'm hoping a little TLC will make him a little more vibrant. I'm excited to see what happens with him. 

I wish I could get more! There are so many great colors. They only had about 8 at the store and it still took me about half and hour to pick him out.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

He's not ugly at all! xD You've got yourself a beautiful cellophane male with a bit of marbling going on in the fins, which I personally think is lovely. He'll never really get any brighter on his base color, per say, because cellophanes are bettas with much reduced pigment count. But the marbling spots will get brighter and sharper. Cheers on your new betta!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's cute. I like that last pic.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

He's beautiful


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He looks kind of orange to me.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, I guess I shouldn't have said that he was one of the uglier ones. I think he is gorgeous and one of the more awesome looking ones. However, he was definitely a little less striking than the others they had - just because they were all deep blues, purples, and reds and very vibrant, shocking colors.

I think he's awesome though. He is already looking more amazing now that he's letting his fins out and not staying so compact.

And thanks for the info on his... uhh... type... or catagorization. That's interesting and good to know. His spots (or marbling, if you will) are my favorite part and probably why I chose him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think his coloring will show more now that he's in clean water and a bigger home. And getting some tlc!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

I think he is gorgeous! Good luck with your new fishy!


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

It's hard to find an ugly betta.  I also tried picking out a few from petstores and tried to get the ones i thought no one would choose. The last time I did that, I brought the "ugly" guy home and put him in his tank and he opened up his fins and was beautiful! Bettas get more color with lights in the tank. When I brought Bluey home, he was almost green and had lost all his white and black. Within 2 days, he was super bright blue with white tails and black fins/face. Huge change just from a few days in a bigger environment and lots of light.


----------



## blue tuesday (Mar 28, 2009)

Your fish looks just like my newest guy, Freckles! Very cute


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

There we go. I made a whole photo set of him in his new home. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cliche/sets/72157616819333640/

Do check it out.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I AM IN LOVE. Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Hes adorable and beautiful. I love adopting bettas and bringing them home to a aquarium too. they always seem so happy. it takes a wonderful person to care like you do.


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

He's beautiful! I want him.  I saw some bettas that looked kind of that color (like the pics you showed of him in the cup) but I wanted a brighter one. But I guess they do brighten up. I'll have to get me one when I get a chance.


----------

